# Stand For Atlas Mill??



## WisJim (Aug 12, 2016)

I just brought home a usable Atlas MF mill, but get a stand with it.  What have others done?  I have a simple sheet metal stand that I think originally had a small table saw or band saw on it, but it seems kind of shifty for the mill.  I am thinking of a box cabinet made of plywood--any other good ideas or suggestions, especially if you have made something similar or can provide a link to something like that??
Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 12, 2016)

i didn't make my stand it came with mine.
but, if you take a look at instructables.com there is an anvil stand that could be emulated and built.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Anvil-Stand/


----------



## WisJim (Aug 12, 2016)

I need info on best height for a stand, etc., also.
Thanks!

Jim


----------



## westsailpat (Aug 12, 2016)

You could ask this guy .http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-ATLAS-...285029?hash=item236faa44a5:g:9fYAAOSwuhhXWdFj


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 12, 2016)

I used a Waterloo bottom tool chest.  I put a piece of particle board with about 8 coats of urethane on top of the chest; screwed cleats around the board to capture it on the tool chest.  Works great for me, convenient for moving the mill around, lots of storage right under the tool.  No problems with accuracy from vibrations or anything.

Bruce


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 12, 2016)

BGHansen said:


> I used a Waterloo bottom tool chest.



Not that I need another space taker, but I'm envious of both your mill and its' stand.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 12, 2016)

If you have to make something from scratch, 2x4's and 3/4" plywood will work well.  Under the mill, I would use two layers of the plywood topped with a large rectangular serving tray with raised edges.  My drill press and arbor press have been on such stands for 35 or 40 years now.

The factory steel stand is 32" tall, not counting the lip around the tray on top.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Aug 12, 2016)

Atlas sold hardwood cabinets for several machines in the 1940's.  The M1-750 cabinet was sold for both the horizontal mill and the metal shaper.  It was listed as 18"x30" and 31-3/4" high.  I have a PDF of the catalog for these wood stands "Bulletin NO. F3 - February, 1943".   I can upload it if it's not here already, not sure where I got it from.


EDIT:
  Found it on the Vintage Machinery Web Site:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3441


----------



## CluelessNewB (Aug 12, 2016)

And sticking with 1943 here is an article on making machine stands from the April 1943 issue of Popular Science:

https://books.google.com/books?id=p...page&q=popular science machine stands&f=false


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 12, 2016)

They also sold a floor stand with cast iron legs and hardwood top and shelf.  This was 33-1/2" tall.


----------



## 34_40 (Aug 13, 2016)

I had mine on a simple 2x4 w\plywood stand and it was okay.  Then someone gave me a metal stand from a saw or router and that felt more firm. 
I added a plywood top and through bolted the mill to it.

I added a drawer and there's still plenty of storage underneath.   You may be able to add some "structure" to stiffen what you have..??..??


----------



## WisJim (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the helpful info.  This gives me ideas and dimensions, so I will figure out something to get the machine in use.


----------



## Green Frog (Aug 13, 2016)

Later on they came with a steel cabinet style base.  There have been a couple on fleaBay recently, but priced pretty dear.


----------



## JPMacG (Aug 14, 2016)

I put mine on a Hefty tool box.  I screwed and glued three sheets of 3/4 inch plywood on top.  The tool box castors had to go.  They wobbled even when the wheels were locked and they were too far inward.  I replaced them with steel C channel with hockey puck feet and jack screws.   Tool box is 18" x 27" and 34" tall.    34 is about right for me (I'm short).  I put an electrical box on the back with an outlet for accessories.


----------



## VSAncona (Aug 15, 2016)

I built a wood stand for mine. It's sort of a copy of the one Atlas sold during the war.


----------



## Green Frog (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow, VSAncona, nice work!  That's the same general design as the steel one that came (I believe) originally with my MFC.  The main difference is that the original was open all the way through both sides, but I'm sure that the additional side panel adds desired rigidity to yours.  It looks way too pretty to be subjected to chips, swarf and cutting fluids, though.  I'd be proud to have that as furniture in a room away from the shop.  BTW, what kind of finish did you use on it to keep it so fresh looking (or do you just not use it that much?)  Regardless, your mill looks like it is proud to sit on its pedestal of honor.  Great job!


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Aug 16, 2016)

VSAncona, nice work! 

Dimensions or prints for cabinet? what type of wood did you use?


----------



## A618fan2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice reproduction of the original - I think my wife would have "borrowed" that one for the living room!

John


----------



## VSAncona (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks, guys. I didn't have any plans for it -- just kind of winged it based on the drawings of the original from the brochure that someone posted a link to above. I did make mine a couple of inches taller than the original. It's made out of hard maple and maple plywood for the sides and back. I'm planning on adding a drawer or two to the storage area beneath, but just haven't gotten around to that. Finish is just catalyzed lacquer. It was new in those photos, but it's held up so far. I don't use flood coolant and I brush off the chips after I'm done using it each time.


----------

